# Rotary Snow Plow build?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I was starting on a rotary snow plow build. I have a vacuum cleaner blade and got a plastic cap from the plumber, had to turn it down a bit on the lathe
to get the 4" blade inside. Was wondering what size the discharge chute hole should be? Blade is about 1" , right now I have the front of it about 1/2" back from
the front edge of the plastic cap. Putting this on an Aristo FA-1B unit, but making a new body based on UP 900081. Is it best to have the trucks battery powered?
I was thinking that track power would be iffy in the snow. Like to hear opinions/ideas. I did look on search, not much there.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, The ones I recall being made used battery power,including the double bladed one. 

As far as the chute opening goes I would cut it at least 1" square to begin with and test run before the final chute pieces are added. 

Dave


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Jerry i found this on the web: http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=1180 

Manfred http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=1180


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry: You may get to much snow for that snow blower to work. Good luck. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I am using track power to power the beast. I did have to upgrade my power for more! I found that the chute was not really needed ,as the snow when it fly's has no problem. It also is a place for clogs. After I built my Plow I found this unit.







It looks like the windows are stick on . Say I think I'll do the same. Sean


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry you're right I'll have to finish painting the beast and put on some windows and take some finished pics. i did find the two vids I did. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioJr8hG3URs&feature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O904oCLxYo&feature=channel Sean


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry After looking @ all the pics I had I realized I had NO pics of it finished! Look @ this thread http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/111929/afv/topic/Default.aspx I think Marty's blower is in a B unit, ask him for a couple of pics of his finished blower. Jerry we're good to go!!! Sean


----------

